# Nbc And Every Other Nbc Owned Channel Logo Green



## DIRECTVFREAK101

Why is the nbc logo green?

SCI FI 
USA TV 
AND LOTS MORE


----------



## djwww98

DIRECTVFREAK101 said:


> Why is the nbc logo green?
> 
> SCI FI
> USA TV
> AND LOTS MORE


They're trying to convince the huddled masses that the end of the world is close at hand in the form of global warming.


----------



## narcolept

DIRECTVFREAK101 said:


> Why is the nbc logo green?
> 
> SCI FI
> USA TV
> AND LOTS MORE


The slogan for the week is "Green is *Universal*". They're doing a week-long program promoting environmentally friendly behavior -- Probably why every show has mentioned "green" appliances, vehicles, and being nice to the planet in general at some point.

Started with the halftime show on Sunday Night Football by candlelight, if you saw that.


----------



## rdiedrich

www.GreenIsUniversal.com

Randy


----------



## RehabMan

They probably get a big fat corporate tax break for running this campaign.


----------



## Newshawk

Or carbon offsets?


----------



## lwilli201

RehabMan said:


> They probably get a big fat corporate tax break for running this campaign.


No, just a big Thank You from Al Gore. OOOOOOOOOOOOOO:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's just good corporate citizenship as far as I know, nothing more than that.


----------



## Jeremy W

narcolept said:


> Started with the halftime show on Sunday Night Football by candlelight, if you saw that.


Made me want to throw up. This whole campaign just disgusts me.


----------



## James Long

30 Rock was cool tonight with Gore showing a loony side ... or acting that way. Since 30 Rock is about the TV network they basically parodied NBC's efforts!

I don't like it when shows are forced to change characters for the campaign. Reality shows like "The Biggest Loser" can have a "green week" where they recycle as a theme without harm, but how do you take a show with generally earth neutral characters and force an environmental theme? The "solar farm" on "Life" ... if it were not for green week I might have believed the character more.

I liked how "My Name is Earl" handled it ... a perfectly normal show then the warden says "let's make it green" highlighting just how off topic a green theme would be.


----------



## onin24eagle

It's bad enough we have to look at the stupid logo bugs, but now they make it a bright green! Give me a break. If you're serious about going green, then eliminate the logo bug altogether. I'm sure not having the logo everywhere should save time and money somehow. See, you could lay off the guy whose job it is to produce the logos. That way he doesn't have to drive to work releasing gases into the air.


----------



## tensuns

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's just good corporate citizenship as far as I know, nothing more than that.


But of course, Big Media companies only seem to practice good corporate citizenship when it's good marketing as well. No doubt NBC sees the writing on the wall as public opinion trends ever increasingly in favor of the scientific consensus.

Plus, as much as of the success or failures of the big networks depend on them cultivating a positive image for viewers and investors, it just makes good business sense for them specifically to try to get in front of this issue with their parent company's record being what it is. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the whole blitz orginated from GE's efforts to deflect criticisms of past transgressions.


----------



## braven

In honor of the green logos, I'm taking the kids dirt bike riding this weekend.


----------



## machavez00

manbearpig! (The flag is displayed incorrectly)


----------



## sacalait

The best are the little Green tips that pop up next to the logo periodically. I had to back up my DVR to make sure I read one right.

It recommended plugging electronics, TV's, phones and computers into a power strip and killing power at night on the strip to converse electricity.:scratch: 

Don't get me wrong, I am conscious about the environment, but I am not a tree hugging, global warming ALGORITE.

Working for a custom integrator, it would not be pleasant to listen to the daily barrage of service calls if our customers adhered to this. Everything from my TV lost it's settings, to my show didn't record overnight, why does it take 10 minutes for my DVR to turn on, to the darn lights on the VCR are flashing again. I could go on for days.:bang 

And yes, even though we do multi million dollar homes in S. Florida, we still have clients that want VCR's. Although they are getting harder and harder to find.:eek2:


----------



## sNEIRBO

NBC has been particularly bad with the distracting banners they run during their shows. I hate that damned pointer poking the peacock, then blowing up with ads for Journeyman, Bionic Woman, etc., while I'm trying to watch HEROES. But I guess that's happening because of our DVRs - if we won't watch the commercials during the breaks, they'll shove them down our throats during the show. 

Our local NBC affiliate is now adding their own banners at the bottom as well. They literally take up about the bottom 1/4 of the screen for 30 seconds or more at least once during a show. They include smiling video of the local talking heads then some text about what's coming up on the 11 o'clock news. I think this Monday during HEROES, it said something about "Learn how to fix those dark circles and bags under your eyes at 11". Scared the hell out of me, I ran to the bathroom to make sure I didn't have dark circles or bags under my eyes! For a minute there, I thought they could see me . . . :lol: 

Unless there are nuclear weapons heading over the North Pole that will obliterate me before the end of Heroes, I don't want to see, or hear those local idiots while I'm watching their network's show and giving them ratings!!

If NBC wants to clean up the Earth, they should start by removing the garbage they've thrown on my TV screen!


----------



## mxd

djwww98 said:


> They're trying to convince the huddled masses that the end of the world is close at hand in the form of global warming.


I thought the correct pronunciation of that was "Gorebal Warming".


----------



## chopperjc

tensuns said:


> But of course, Big Media companies only seem to practice good corporate citizenship when it's good marketing as well. No doubt NBC sees the writing on the wall as public opinion trends ever increasingly in favor of the scientific consensus.
> 
> Plus, as much as of the success or failures of the big networks depend on them cultivating a positive image for viewers and investors, it just makes good business sense for them specifically to try to get in front of this issue with their parent company's record being what it is. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the whole blitz orginated from GE's efforts to deflect criticisms of past transgressions.


What a great post, thank you.


----------



## GP245

chopperjc said:


> What a great post, thank you.


Past G.E. transgressions includes the incredible pollution of New York's 
Hudson River.

If that were not bad enough, the company for years, refused to pay for the mandated cleaning. They finally gave up court fights, but still are not doing
enough.

Interesting irony - the timing of the NBC Universal/G.E. initiative, while all of this
Green stuff is going on, Rockefeller Center, where G.E. is the biggest component, "kills" a tree, proudly promotes that the "kill" was green -
only hand saws were used this year, and carts the dead tree to be placed
in front on the G.E. Building.

What genius worked all of that out?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Oh come on....

It is a little Green Logo, that would other be 6 colors...
And if it gets a few people curious to see what it is about... and they even change 1 light bulb in their house to something more efficient...

Then it is a net gain for all of us.

Now I am not a radically "greener", and honestly...most of my "green" activity in my home is for my own personal gain (lower bills for Gas and Electric)... I have about 75% the bulbs in my house are "green".

So if NBC and Universal want to push the word, regardless of what their befit is... And with your DVRs you can skip over the lengthy commercials on it if you want.


----------



## Snoofie

James Long said:


> I liked how "My Name is Earl" handled it ... a perfectly normal show then the warden says "let's make it green" highlighting just how off topic a green theme would be.


I thought the same thing. "When your boss tells you to do something you do it whether it makes sense to the story or not!" I thought was a great line because it basically thumbed their nose at NBC.


----------



## tonyd79

GP245 said:


> Interesting irony - the timing of the NBC Universal/G.E. initiative, while all of this
> Green stuff is going on, Rockefeller Center, where G.E. is the biggest component, "kills" a tree, proudly promotes that the "kill" was green -
> only hand saws were used this year, and carts the dead tree to be placed
> in front on the G.E. Building.
> 
> What genius worked all of that out?


Are you saying that Christmas trees are anti-environment? Trees that are GROWN for use as Christmas trees.


----------



## garn9173

It was pretty comical last Sunday night watching Bob Costas and Keither Olbermann sit in the dark during the final minute of Football Night in America, their point was turning off the lights...blah blah blah.


----------



## ebaltz

It was all just stupid. Too bad the writers didn't go on strike before this crap was written and thrown into shows to ruin them. Don't they get it, we don't want politics in our entertainment!


----------



## Snoofie

Earl Bonovich said:


> Oh come on....
> 
> It is a little Green Logo, that would other be 6 colors...


I don't have a problem with the logo or the bugs they put on the screen, but I don't like them forcing the shows to have a green message thrown in. It was distracting. All in all it was for only one week and is over done with so it didn't ruin my life or anything.


----------



## Nick

> Why is the nbc logo green?


What I want to know is...how could you not know??? :shrug:

(P.S. Thanks for spelling "Silver Spring" correctly, without the superfluous "s" on the end.)


----------



## James Long

garn9173 said:


> It was pretty comical last Sunday night watching Bob Costas and Keither Olbermann sit in the dark during the final minute of Football Night in America, their point was turning off the lights...blah blah blah.


On "The Biggest Loser" they had a week with "no power in the gym" ... except for the brigt lights on the sponsor's logo, TV lights, cameras, etc.

If NBC wants to save energy, they can turn off the CAMERAS at their fourth rated network and just sell the few good shows they have on cable.


----------



## ebaltz

James Long said:


> On "The Biggest Loser" they had a week with "no power in the gym" ... except for the brigt lights on the sponsor's logo, TV lights, cameras, etc.
> 
> If NBC wants to save energy, they can turn off the CAMERAS at their fourth rated network and just sell the few good shows they have on cable.


No kidding.

What bugs me the most is the Hollywood types telling us little peons how to live our lives in a third worldesque way when they drive around in Limos and fly private planes and live in huge mansions and all of that. Its so hypocritical. Algore telling us all we are causing global warming, all the while flying all around in his private jet. What a hypocrite. Hey Hollyweed, stop telling us how to live our lives and spend a little more time on actually making something worth watching. Sheesh.


----------



## Jim5506

The only problem with all this hysteria is that global temps have started to fall over the last 5-7 years (as solar radiation wains) and we may soon hear hystrionics about global cooling again.

The 4 hottest years in 20th century were in the 1930's , not the 90's. 3 of the 5 warmest decades were in the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## jacksonm30354

Earl Bonovich said:


> Oh come on....
> 
> It is a little Green Logo, that would other be 6 colors...
> And if it gets a few people curious to see what it is about... and they even change 1 light bulb in their house to something more efficient...
> 
> Then it is a net gain for all of us.
> 
> Now I am not a radically "greener", and honestly...most of my "green" activity in my home is for my own personal gain (lower bills for Gas and Electric)... I have about 75% the bulbs in my house are "green".
> 
> So if NBC and Universal want to push the word, regardless of what their befit is... And with your DVRs you can skip over the lengthy commercials on it if you want.


I found out those "green" CFL's actually have mercury in them. So becareful when they burn out and don't just throw them in with the trash. Of course they last years so you won't have to throw any out anytime soon


----------



## GeorgeLV

jacksonm30354 said:


> I found out those "green" CFL's actually have mercury in them. So becareful when they burn out and don't just throw them in with the trash. Of course they last years so you won't have to throw any out anytime soon


And the power to run an incandescent bulb releases six times as much mercury directly into the atmosphere from burning coal.

There is no reason not to switch to CFL bulbs unless you're such a ditto-head that you like wasting money.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jacksonm30354 said:


> I found out those "green" CFL's actually have mercury in them. So becareful when they burn out and don't just throw them in with the trash. Of course they last years so you won't have to throw any out anytime soon


Which is great when you have a 6yr old that constantly forgets to turn off his light....


----------



## Steve Mehs

Jeremy W said:


> Made me want to throw up. This whole campaign just disgusts me.


I agree. It's disgusting. I do not, nor will I ever believe in global warming. I find it repulsive that NBC would try to force a political agenda in this fashion. I will continue to leave my computers run 24/7, I will continue to drive my 13MPG SUV, I will continue to crank the heat in the winter, and the A/C in the summer, I will buy the cheapest lightbulbs I can find at the dollar store. I have a job, I work for my money, I will spend it how I see fil the execs at NBC or internet inventor Algore have no right to tell me to turn hippie.


----------



## ebaltz

Steve Mehs said:


> I agree. It's disgusting. I do not, nor will I ever believe in global warming. I find it repulsive that NBC would try to force a political agenda in this fashion. I will continue to leave my computers run 24/7, I will continue to drive my 13MPG SUV, I will continue to crank the heat in the winter, and the A/C in the summer, I will buy the cheapest lightbulbs I can find at the dollar store. I have a job, I work for my money, I will spend it how I see fil the execs at NBC or internet inventor Algore have no right to tell me to turn hippie.


Well said.


----------



## ebaltz

GeorgeLV said:


> And the power to run an incandescent bulb releases six times as much mercury directly into the atmosphere from burning coal.
> 
> There is no reason not to switch to CFL bulbs unless you're such a ditto-head that you like wasting money.


Yes there is. I don't feel like it, and you nor anyone else can make me. And those "facts" that greenies throw around are usually based on complete junk science.


----------



## ebaltz

Jim5506 said:


> The only problem with all this hysteria is that global temps have started to fall over the last 5-7 years (as solar radiation wains) and we may soon hear hystrionics about global cooling again.
> 
> The 4 hottest years in 20th century were in the 1930's , not the 90's. 3 of the 5 warmest decades were in the first half of the 20th century.


And in the 70's they were warning us of a coming ice age from global cooling. Its all about money. The "research" "scientists" need grant money and there is no money in saying everything is just normal and just the ups and downs of climate. So instead they have to use scare tactics to try to get a money grab.

Those same people said we would run out of oil in the 70s. Hmm, lets see, its 30+ years later and no shortage in site. Hmmm? I guess their "science" was a little off. Even a 2 year old could figure out it was a big hoax to try to scare us into some political course.

Politics, stay out of entertainment. Stay out of science. Stay out of my wallet.


----------



## phrelin

The stylized peacock tail in the color of money is pure honesty!


----------



## Steve Mehs

I just got done watching Earl. Great jab at NBC, and great at showing how idiotic this all is.


----------



## Lord Vader

narcolept said:


> The slogan for the week is "Green is *Universal*". They're doing a week-long program promoting environmentally friendly behavior -- Probably why every show has mentioned "green" appliances, vehicles, and being nice to the planet in general at some point.
> 
> Started with the halftime show on Sunday Night Football by candlelight, if you saw that.


What a bunch of hooey! When I saw that, I did my part: I flipped on all my lights and turned them on to Luxor- Las Vegas-dome-light-brightness, filled up my SUV, sprayed some old freon-based cans around, and let loose some serious methane-based farts.

BTW, did anyone catch the story that explained how NBC caused *more* pollution and wasted *more* energy getting Matt Lauer and others to the North Pole and South Pole respectively? Too funny!


----------



## Lord Vader

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which is great when you have a 6yr old that constantly forgets to turn off his light....


And you haven't punished him, telling him how much he's destroying the earth? Shame on you!


----------



## Lord Vader

GeorgeLV said:


> There is no reason not to switch to CFL bulbs unless you're such a ditto-head that you like wasting money.


I spent upward of $150 replacing every traditional bulb in my place with CFL bulbs. One set of bulbs is in my kitchenette area. These CFL bulbs say they last "5 to 7 years." I've replaced half of them once already.

And they were less than 6 months old.

So much for money savings.


----------



## Lord Vader

tonyd79 said:


> Are you saying that Christmas trees are anti-environment? Trees that are GROWN for use as Christmas trees.


Bring back the artificial, silver aluminum trees that cut your arms to pieces when you put the tree together!

Remember those? They had cool rotating color wheels as stands.


----------



## Jeremy W

GeorgeLV said:


> There is no reason not to switch to CFL bulbs unless you're such a ditto-head that you like wasting money.


Or, you can't stand the color that they give off. Even the new ones look terrible to me.


----------



## SamC

And there are still people who do not understant that NBCCBSABCCNNMSNBCCNBCPOSTTIMESTIMENEWSWEEKETAL, are political commetative opinion outlets. 

FAIR AND BALLANCED, WE REPORT, YOU DECIDE. The need never more so outlined as by crud like this grandstand play by NBC.


----------



## n3ntj

tonyd79 said:


> Are you saying that Christmas trees are anti-environment? Trees that are GROWN for use as Christmas trees.


SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH.. You can't say (whispering...) Christmas.


----------



## n3ntj

Lord Vader said:


> What a bunch of hooey! When I saw that, I did my part: I flipped on all my lights and turned them on to Luxor- Las Vegas-dome-light-brightness, filled up my SUV, sprayed some old freon-based cans around, and let loose some serious methane-based farts.
> 
> BTW, did anyone catch the story that explained how NBC caused *more* pollution and wasted *more* energy getting Matt Lauer and others to the North Pole and South Pole respectively? Too funny!


Exactly.. these sort of people go to all lengths for a 'cause' and end up doing more 'damage' in the process.


----------



## Steve Mehs

n3ntj said:


> Exactly.. these sort of people go to all lengths for a 'cause' and end up doing more 'damage' in the process.


Yep. None of these people believe in this crap. Hippiefest 7/7/07 (aka Live Earth) for example. That was the biggest joke ever. The irony of it all. And I agree about CFL bulbs. I don't like the color they give off. There's nothing wrong with traditional lightbulbs, there has never been until after Algore got done inventing the internet and he invented 'global warming'.


----------



## Drew2k

Steve Mehs said:


> Yep. None of these people believe in this crap. Hippiefest 7/7/07 (aka Live Earth) for example. That was the biggest joke ever. The irony of it all. And I agree about CFL bulbs. I don't like the color they give off. There's nothing wrong with traditional lightbulbs, there has never been until after Algore got done inventing the internet and he invented 'global warming'.


I won't speak to the global warming issue, but Al Gore never claimed to invent the internet. He did take credit for being in a position that fostered its growth, but all everyone remembers is one sentence from an interview with Wolf Blitzer, and that sentence has been taken out of context to presume that Al Gore was trying to take credit for creating the internet. That just wasn't the case...

Link: http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yep, I know the story. But it's a joke (and so is Algore) that never gets old.


----------



## cablewithaview

I wonder if NBC will shut down the analog transmitters now instead of 02/09 to help conserve electricity?


----------



## brian188

cablewithaview said:


> I wonder if NBC will shut down the analog transmitters now instead of 02/09 to help conserve electricity?


No the whole "green" movement is a "Do as I say, not as I do!" argument.


----------



## kenglish

What'll they come up with next?
Making people stand 25-feet from a doorway, so people don't get "Second Hand Smoke"?

Humans have been cooking food for a million years. "Where there's fire, there's smoke" Right? So, how come it hurts people NOW, but didn't hurt them a thousand years ago?


----------



## Drew2k

kenglish said:


> What'll they come up with next?
> Making people stand 25-feet from a doorway, so people don't get "Second Hand Smoke"?
> 
> Humans have been cooking food for a million years. "Where there's fire, there's smoke" Right? So, how come it hurts people NOW, but didn't hurt them a thousand years ago?


Please ... let's not go there and turn this into a discussion on cigarette smoking laws... 

:backtotop


----------



## itguy05

GeorgeLV said:


> And the power to run an incandescent bulb releases six times as much mercury directly into the atmosphere from burning coal.


But with the new "green" coal we have, it's not a problem....



> There is no reason not to switch to CFL bulbs unless you're such a ditto-head that you like wasting money.


The last batch of CFL's I bought (I'm in it for the electricity savings) were made in China. So I'm sure there's tons of lead in them as well as them being made in the least environmentally friendly way. So which is worse, polluting the heck out of China and it's people or saving the planet from sketchy science?

The real way to be "green" is to use LED lights, but they are WAY expensive.

IMHO Global Warming is way overblown. Everyone forgets we came out of an ICE AGE and have been warming ever since. I'm sure we're not helping things, but who'se to say this all wouldn't have happened without us. When I was a kid we were supposed to be dead by now with the hole in the Ozone, plastics, etc. Yet we are still doing fine and I'm not dead of skin cancer.

That being said, I'm a cheap guy. So I'll use the green stuff where it saves $$. Make green cheap and people will do it just to save the $$. The reduction in toxic stuff in the environment will come as a byproduct.


----------



## ebaltz

Lord Vader said:


> What a bunch of hooey! When I saw that, I did my part: I flipped on all my lights and turned them on to Luxor- Las Vegas-dome-light-brightness, filled up my SUV, sprayed some old freon-based cans around, and let loose some serious methane-based farts.
> 
> BTW, did anyone catch the story that explained how NBC caused *more* pollution and wasted *more* energy getting Matt Lauer and others to the North Pole and South Pole respectively? Too funny!


Awesome post! To celebrate I am going to start my SUV in the driveway and just let it run for a couple of hours, as I run my garden hose under it and let water just run into the street. Then I am going to empty my recycle garbage into my regular garbage can. And to top it off, I'll flush my toilet once a minute for couple of hours. Now if only I could find some coal to burn in my back yard while I burn some old growth trees.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I gotchya beat. I don't recycle period, never have, never will. My town thankfully has no recycling program, paper, plastic, glass who cares it all goes in the same can. As for wasting water, I never understood that. The planet has the same amount of water as it did whenever it was created, so who cares if you waste it, obviously these scientists never passed the third grade because they never learned The Water Cycle, and we're supposed to believe in the 'global warming' from these same kooks. But yet NBC plays right into it.


----------



## Lord Vader

ebaltz said:


> Awesome post! To celebrate I am going to start my SUV in the driveway and just let it run for a couple of hours, as I run my garden hose under it and let water just run into the street. Then I am going to empty my recycle garbage into my regular garbage can. And to top it off, I'll flush my toilet once a minute for couple of hours. Now if only I could find some coal to burn in my back yard while I burn some old growth trees.


Don't even get me started on those [email protected]#$%^& low flow toilets, either! I am SO sick of having to flush three or four times just to get my s--t and everything else down the drain!


----------



## tensuns

--


----------



## ebaltz

Lord Vader said:


> Don't even get me started on those [email protected]#$%^& low flow toilets, either! I am SO sick of having to flush three or four times just to get my s--t and everything else down the drain!


Yeah no kidding talk about the principle of unintended consequences. So my government mandated toilet contains less water, so it forces me to conserve water. Oh yeah? I flush 3 or 4 times, so in the end probably wind up using twice the water I used to with normal toilets. Its all so stupid. What amazes me is that if water was so short etc... then why can I use all I want, water my lawn twice a day etc...and pay like $50 a month for it? It can't be that short if I can use all that and it only costs that much. So if I save a gallon or two, it saves me what, $.02? What's the point. Sames goes for gasoline and people who are "rich". What do they care about how many miles their car gets per gallon. Its all chump change. Turning off your lights when you leave a room or changing your lightbulbs saves you like $.50 a month. Who is going to do that. People who think we need to conserve energy, really know nothing about science and how energy is produced. You can't use it up. Just like your point about water. There will always be enough you can't get rid of it or deplete it. Now some of it might be harder to convert to drinking water, but hey scientists, maybe you could spend more time on that and less time on telling us how many gallons to put in our crappers.


----------



## Lord Vader

Besides, based on my #2s, I *NEED * a big toilet with a *BIG * flow.


----------



## Nick

TMI! :lol:


----------



## elaclair

Lord Vader said:


> Bring back the artificial, silver aluminum trees that cut your arms to pieces when you put the tree together!
> 
> Remember those? They had cool rotating color wheels as stands.


We had one of those when I was growing up. The bright silver of the "branches", nothing but silver balls, and a very bright (and hot) 4-color wheel illuminator.

You have any idea how much those are worth these days?!!!


----------



## Nick

When my aluminimum Christmas tree finally died last year, I learned
the hard way that I can't flush an artificial tree down a 'watersaver'
toilet with just one flush. 

!pusht!

The only thing good I can say about 'watersaver' loo's (not loos) is 
that they don't overflow.


----------



## Snoofie

Lord Vader said:


> Don't even get me started on those [email protected]#$%^& low flow toilets, either! I am SO sick of having to flush three or four times just to get my s--t and everything else down the drain!


My wife and I have had lots of problems with the toliets in our new house and have had to flush multiple times to get ANYTHING to go down. I recently upgraded to some new toliets made by Kohler that have a larger opening and they will flush anything you put in it the first time. I guess I am now saving the earth by using less water. I feel so good about myself.


----------



## Lord Vader

It's time to get the higher flow toilets from the black market. 

Imagine that! We've come to the point where we have to turn to the black market to take care of our schit.


----------



## Drew2k

Would you guys care to start a dedicated thread about low-flush toilets in the Watercooler forum? It only seems the right thing to do ...


----------



## Jim5506

The newer designs of low flush toilets actually work quite well. The first bunch that came out would not flush properly. I installed a high pedistal low flush toilet in my guest bath and am very satisfied with it. Stick with the major brands.


----------



## kenglish

How many guest can you get rid of in a single flush  ?


----------



## scooper

Lord Vader said:


> Besides, based on my #2s, I *NEED * a big toilet with a *BIG * flow.


Double TMI !!!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

Don't get me started on what they've done to my Charmin toilet paper now! I've never been so confused when trying to buy TP. They redid Charmin and now it's not like it used to be.


----------



## kenglish

Drew2k said:


> Please ... let's not go there and turn this into a discussion on cigarette smoking laws...
> 
> :backtotop


Aren't we talking about Science here?


----------



## Jim5506

Most of the current hysteria is based on "where's my grant money coming from" - not science.


----------



## Cholly

Isn't it about time for this thread to be closed? It has wandered away from its original topic, and now looks like it could be several different threads on OT, or even disallowed subject matter. Not meaning to be a spoilsport, but it's certainly not broadcast TV anymore. :nono: :eek2: :nono2: :ramblinon :flaiming


----------



## Steve Mehs

The whole topic concerns this envirowacko and 'going green' crap. If we don't stand up and say enough is enough all the networks will be shoving their hippie viewpoints in our faces. Other than rebooting for updates, this computers has been on (not sleeping, not hibernating, but on) for 3 or 4 months straight. I don't want nor need the Algore influenced morons who believe in his fairy tale putting banners on my TV telling me how I should change. Because I won't.


----------



## kenglish

Next, they'll be saying a few beers make you a bad driver.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy

DIRECTVFREAK101 said:


> Why is the nbc logo green?
> 
> SCI FI
> USA TV
> AND LOTS MORE


Trying to mock The CW...


----------

